# Kamel Spider's Photo Gallery



## kamelspiders (Jan 17, 2017)

0.1 Chilobrachys sp. "Black Satan"


1.0 Chilobrachys sp "Black Satan"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kamelspiders (Jan 17, 2017)

0.1 Cyriocosmus perezmilesi




0.1 Cyiocosmus elegans

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kamelspiders (Jan 17, 2017)

0.1 Poecilotheria subfusca
	

		
			
		

		
	



Poecilotheria subfusca 1st instar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kamelspiders (Jan 17, 2017)

Poecilotheria regalis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kamelspiders (Jan 17, 2017)

Haplopelma lividum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kamelspiders (Jan 17, 2017)

Poecilotheria ornata

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## kamelspiders (Jan 17, 2017)

Haplopelma schmidti "Guangxi"

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## kamelspiders (Jan 17, 2017)

0.1 Haplopelma sp. "Bach Ma"





1.0

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kamelspiders (Jan 17, 2017)

Orphnaecus philippinus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kamelspiders (Jan 17, 2017)

Homeoemma/Euathlus sp. "Red"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kamelspiders (Jan 18, 2017)

0.1 Phormingochilus everetti


----------



## kamelspiders (Jan 18, 2017)

0.1 Poecilotheria metallica

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kamelspiders (Jan 18, 2017)

0.1 Theraphosa stirmi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## socalqueen (Jan 22, 2017)

kamelspiders said:


> Haplopelma lividum
> View attachment 229507
> View attachment 229508
> View attachment 229509


Amazing pictures. I can't stop looking at them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kamelspiders (Jan 23, 2017)

socalqueen said:


> Amazing pictures. I can't stop looking at them.


Thank you! Stay tuned much more to come. I have endless folders to go through with pictures and I have hundreds more to photograph.


----------



## socalqueen (Jan 23, 2017)

kamelspiders said:


> Thank you! Stay tuned much more to come. I have endless folders to go through with pictures and I have hundreds more to photograph.


Hoping to share pics of my own very soon. Expanding into Ts at some point, and some others. Can't wait to have my own spider eggs, pretty fascinating stuff.


----------



## kamelspiders (Feb 9, 2017)

Lampropelma sp. "Borneo Black"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kamelspiders (Feb 9, 2017)

Augacephalus ezendami

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kamelspiders (Feb 12, 2017)

Cyriopagopus sp. "Hati Hati"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Feb 13, 2017)

Great taste in Ts. Great photos too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kamelspiders (Feb 13, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> Great taste in Ts. Great photos too


Thanks plenty more pictures to upload just not enough time lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Feb 13, 2017)

I will make sure to look back in this thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kamelspiders (Feb 13, 2017)

Poecilotheria formosa

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kamelspiders (Feb 20, 2017)

Avicularia diversipes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kamelspiders (Feb 21, 2017)

Chilobrachys fimbriatus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kamelspiders (Apr 24, 2017)

Chilobrachys dyscolus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kamelspiders (Apr 24, 2017)

Phlogius crassipes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kamelspiders (Apr 24, 2017)

Thrigmopoeus truculentus

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## kamelspiders (Apr 24, 2017)

Thrigmopoeus psychedelicus

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## kamelspiders (Apr 24, 2017)

Acanthoscurria geniculate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kamelspiders (Apr 24, 2017)

Omothymus schioedtei

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kamelspiders (Apr 24, 2017)

Ornithoctonus sp. "Chaing Mai"

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## kamelspiders (May 26, 2017)

Psalmopoeus victorii

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Scorpendra (May 26, 2017)

Excellent photos! That is one beautiful P. victorii. I can't wait until that species is more available in the US, it's definitely on my list!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kamelspiders (May 26, 2017)

Phormingochilus sp. "Rufus"

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## kamelspiders (May 26, 2017)

Scorpendra said:


> Excellent photos! That is one beautiful P. victorii. I can't wait until that species is more available in the US, it's definitely on my list!


victorii is available on my website kamelspiders.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kamelspiders (May 26, 2017)

Theraphosinae sp. "Panama"

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## KezyGLA (May 26, 2017)

I love your picture thread! We have extremely similar tastes . I keep pretty much all of them too. I dont have a sp. rufus though.... very jelly!!! Awesome pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kamelspiders (May 26, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> I love your picture thread! We have extremely similar tastes . I keep pretty much all of them too. I do t have a sp. rufus though.... very jelly!!! Awesome pics


Thanks KezyGLA, a lot of ts come and go here but I try to photograph as many of them as possible because the pictures stay for ever!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant (May 26, 2017)

kamelspiders said:


> Psalmopoeus victorii


What kind of lighting setup are you using? The colors look really vivid.


----------



## kamelspiders (May 26, 2017)

N


Ungoliant said:


> What kind of lighting setup are you using? The colors look really vivid.


natural sunlight

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------

